# Why shouldn't I be able to transfer my subscription to my other vehicles?



## Hardin Thicke (Jun 18, 2008)

OK....I have 3 vehicles, each with a Sirius receiver. One is my beater; 100 miles a day to work and back, 3 years old and it has 90,000 miles on it already! The other 2 are my weekend fun and trip rides; I'm rarely in them. It's just plain not worth having a subscription in the 2 that I rarely drive, even when they try to bribe me into keeping the subscriptions with the low-ball offers. Perhaps this a rhetorical question, but why shouldn't I be able to transfer my subscription around to my cars?

I have software that I can move around from PC to PC with no limits using a dongle key; one license with the flexibility to operate from any PC the software is loaded on. Surely Sirius/XM technology can easily accommodate sending the activation code to the receiver I choose. Perhaps give the subscriber the opportunity to enter 3 receivers in his profile where he could go online, and select the car he wanted to activate. 

Am I preaching to the choir here?


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

This was the whole purpose of the "dock and play" receivers. You put a dock in each car (or even your home or office), then just move the single pocket-sized receiver among them. Of course if your Sirius receiver is built-in to the car, that's different. 

I do agree with you that it would be nice if Sirius had sort of a "SIM card" for their receivers where you could take your subscription with you, but that wasn't how they designed their technology.


----------

